# Video screen that plays a loop, best options?



## Caustic (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm trying to work out the best option on a prop that will have a 6 to 7 inch screen that plays a 10 minute video (with audio out).

I could simply use an android 7" tablet to play a video, but since the screen will be built into a prop, powering it on, navigating to the video, etc. would be a pain.

Is there an existing screen/controller combination where I could simply press a button to power it on and have it play the video automatically? With audio out to speakers? Ideally it would power itself off until the next button press. Is a Micca Speck a good choice?

I'm not sure if there's an existing device pre-built that isn't a tablet in this case. Any ideas?


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

What about a raspberry pi and a projector? The pi could be programmed to come up and start playing the video on repeat. Would be cheap and pretty easy i bet.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

You can buy small media players that will start playing a video at power-up. They loop with only a very small pause too.

I did a write-up on one a while ago. [LINK] Then you can use an old TV, computer monitor, etc.


----------



## aidtopia (Sep 15, 2016)

Most small media players won't actually start looping a video when you power them on. Typically you'll have to use an IR remote to tell it you want to play a video in a loop. I believe this is true of the Micca Speck, but I don't yet have one.

There is the MedeaWiz Sprite, which is a media player like the Micca Speck, but it made for haunters. One of the features is that it will simply start playing the first video in a loop when you power it on. It does have a remote for navigating menus to change options, but it will remember those options when you power it down and the next time it powers up it'll start looping that first video again.

The drawback is price. The MedeaWiz Sprite is typically US$90, and the Micca Speck is $40. Sprite has additional features for haunters, like seamless looping, and it's triggerable (allowing a seamless switch to another video when a sensor is activated). You can even control it from a microcontroller, like an Arduino. But if you just want it for the auto-looping, paying double is quite a premium.

Most media players pipe the audio to the HDMI output, so you'd need to connect the speakers to the display rather than directly to the player. Most have an alternate a/v out that will give you RCA connectors for left and right audio and another RCA connector for a composite video signal. I don't think you can send the video to HDMI while simultaneously getting the audio from the a/v connector.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

try setting up your android tablet for "kiosk mode" ?

there should be a free app like Tasker to setup a boot profile.
getting a certain video to play might require a playlist in your video app tho..

Tasker is not free:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm&hl=en


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

toozie21 said:


> What about a raspberry pi and a projector? The pi could be programmed to come up and start playing the video on repeat. Would be cheap and pretty easy i bet.


I just setup a raspberry pi today for my ZIB breakout that I am working on. It boots up and automatically plays a single video on a loop.

I used this code to do the playback and looping:

https://learn.adafruit.com/raspberry-pi-video-looper/overview


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Another option is a digital photo frame that supports video files. I've done that before. [LINK] You may need to choose a file format and size that the frame can play.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody. After checking out the features, I think I might go the MediaWiz Sprite route. My next challenge is finding a small enough display that has a/v out capability (although the MediaWiz appears to allow HDMI out and A/V audio out simultaneously).

Having trouble finding a 7" or 8" screen that would be best for this prop though.

Insight into the prop idea:
I'm working on a custom build of the Nostromo Destruct Sequence from the movie Alien. The screen will be built into a retro-styled console built in the style of the Nostromo aesthetic. I'm not building the Destruct Sequence console from the movie, but a custom wall-mounted version of my own that features this video with accompanying loud audio and a flashing yellow beacon light. It may feature some retro-styled controls or a destruct bolt apperture like the movie.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Eyoyo S801C 8 Inch 4:3 Small LCD Color Video Monitor Screen 1024x768 VGA BNC AV HDMI Ypbpr Input for PC CCTV Home Security (Support Powerbank 5V Input https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06VY89XPT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_kfQo1LtpVzook

And a sprite video player. I do it all the time. http://www.medeawiz.com/Products.html


----------



## Bigdog_VA (Jun 24, 2018)

For anyone looking to use a Raspberry Pi for looping video, check out mp4museum.org . Free Open Source image designed for museum kiosks - it boots directly to mp4 video files and loops indefinitely. The really nice thing is that it runs great on a Pi zero which are dirt cheap.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to load a pi up with that image yet, but do you know if it loops seamlessly ?


----------



## greenjeep79 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have been kicking around working in a small display into several different props but wasn't sure what kind of device to use, I wanted a video loop, but had no idea what people were using tablet, android, i pad, this gives me some much needed incite.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I second the idea of the media wiz Sprite. I got one and it works great. Very versatile.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually made a mp3 jukebox and a mp4 player with Raspberry pi. I am using python. It really isn't that hard. My Mp4 player will loop what ever is in the folder. And to be honest I could do it anyway I wanted. Here is a clip.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Getting it to play a single file seamlessly (no pause at the wrap around point) may be an issue though?


----------

